# Cost of Electrician



## Calcifur (May 28, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Have been in NZ about a month and a half now and am slowly getting my place together. (Thanks again to the regulars who helped inform me thus far in the last few months). I got hold of a second hand oven recently but have discovered that there is no "oven" socket for the plug to plug into. Does anyone have an idea of how much it generally costs to have a sparky do work in NZ? Especially if they have gotten an oven hooked up before! I'm living in Hamilton if that has any influence on price. 

Thanks in advance guys, would like to have a rough idea of costs in case someone picks up on the accent and decides to rip me off  .


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Be fairly expensive I should think. 
I reckon it'll have to be connected to it's own dedicated oven/cooker supply from the fuse board - around 6mm cable so it is adequately rated, rated RCD and socket within 2 metres of the appliance.
The greater the distance from the appliance to the fuse board, the more costly as it'll need more wire.
It'll also depend on the type of fuse board in your house. If it's an old one and it won't accept an RCD to protect the oven/cooker circuit and the appliance then it'll have to be changed to bring it up to speck....blank cheque book !!!

Was there an oven there before ? 
Is there not a low level socket where that oven was hard wired ?
If so then you may be fine, BUT make sure if there is a socket there that the circuit back to the fuse board and the protecting fuse device in the fuse board is adequately rated for the appliance you've bought.
You'll have no alternative but to call out a spark.
Spark's earn around $30 - $50 an hour I think so you'll be looking at least $60-$80 an hour labour plus materials and travelling, maybe a call out charge ?
Maybe cheaper if you can find a one man band who's registered and approved to do the work.


----------



## Calcifur (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for your speedy reply as usual escapedtonz, apologies for the delayed reply. Asking around, I was getting the same kind of advice as you gave. There was no oven present before so that seemed to jack up the price. Decided to buy a "Toaster" oven instead which is working fine as long as I don't need to cook too much or anything large. Maybe the oven will be useful in the next place I move to. 

Thanks again.


----------

